# Christmas dinner and family traditions.



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I was curious, what is everyone having? Any particular family traditions that are carried on? We start off with one on Christmas eve that I did as a child. We take the kids wish list for Santa and burn it in the wood stove to send smoke signals to Santa at the North Pole so he know what the kids are hoping for.


My parents moved here from England and Ireland and at Christmas we still have a very traditional British Christmas dinner. America is proudly their home and this is a nice reminder for them of family Christmas's from days gone by. The past couple of years, we've had Christmas day at our house and prepared the feast. 

This year will be no different and I can't wait. I'm planning on having some simple appetizers that aren't too filling since dinner is going to be a big one! :tdo12: 

We'll be having turkey with bisto gravy, crown roast of lamb, roasted potatoes, green beans, a salad, and rolls. Dessert will be plum pudding with birds eye custard, rice pudding, and mince pies. 

After we've all admitted that we ate way too much, we will get out the Christmas crackers which are always lots of fun. After snapping them, we all take turns reading our goofy joke that was included, admire our trinkets, and wear the hats for the rest of the evening with no protesting allowed. In fact, I will make sure that I will take MANY pictures of our oldest two boys as they cover their crown with the paper hats, I owe them. :evil: I'm sure their cool classmates will love to see the pics.

My Irish Dad will top the evening off with a really sappy toast before we retire to the couches to chuckle at the movie Christmas Vacation, *AGAIN!*


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

normal for my family is a polish christmas feast. golabki, peirogi, kielbasa, kapusta, kritschtiki (sp), mushrooms, etc. etc. etc...... i think this year i'm gonna have a salami sandwich.

steve


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I got these covered : smoked salmon today, the hen of the woods, blewits and oysters ready to fry and red snapper ready for the cornbread and butter 
Those are just my offerings, one of many.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I cook the main course. Deep fry a turkey or two. And smoke a turkey breast and this year a couple of turkey roasts. Last year also smoked a pork loin.

For a bunch of city folk(wifes family) they sure like the deep fried turkey with garlic marinade injected. Very seldom do we have leftovers.


----------

